# Bike Racks in Spain



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, Does anybody know what the current regulations are for carrying bikes on a bike rack at the rear of a motorhome when travelling in Spain? I've heard rumours about on the spot fines etc., I've tried looking in the Spanish Traffic website but I can't find English language versions.
Thanks,
Phil.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil and welcome to our midst.

I have read something fairly recently about bike racks in Spain, I will try and find it.
When we went 3 years ago we had no trouble although even then we were warned before we travelled. In the event we bought new helmets and flourescent bands but found we were the only ones wearing them.

Gillian


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Spanish web sites and others.

AltaVista have Babel Fish (for people who have read Hitch Hikers guide to the galaxy will understand)

I prefer Google.

Go to www.google.com, select "Language Tools" on the RH side.

part of the way down the page, enter the foriegn web site address where it says "Translate a web page:", select appropriate language, hit "Translate", away you go.

Some translations are a bit pigeon english (Bit like the email service of Cahoot bank) but you get the general idea. It wont translate text that are basically picture icons.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil
I received the following information from a fellow motorhomer in Portugal. I reproduce it in full.

Dear Gillian
Yes you can drive in Spain (and in Portugal) carrying cycles on the back of your MH with the condition that in width they do not overpass 10% of the vehicle.
I can send you the new law of Spain, but....in Spanish.
Take easy on driving there once the MH can drive maximum 90 Km/h at Motorways or autovias = Motorway without toll), 80 Km/h on roads and 70 on small roads.
Cars towing a caravan can only go at 70 Km/h on Motorways, 60 at roads and 50 at small roads.It is obliged to wear a flourescent vest...but I believe it is not for foreigners.

In case you need any information about Portugal please E-mail.
Have a nice trip
Albert Brochado Porto Portugal

I hope this helps

Gillian


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Looking at Gillians post, I think there may be something about how far the rack can protude from the rear of the vehicle. Also I think you need a square board/sign on the back as well with stripes on it.

My comment may refers to other countries, rather than Spain, so needs checking. Hopefully you'll get all the info sooner or later


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think you are right Steve but it probably isn't relevant in the case of cycles. It's probably a catch-all law for anything with bikes (or anything else) hung on the back.

Interesting speed limits for caravans. I can just see the Brits charging down into Spain getting a nasty shock. 70Km/h = 45mph on the motorway, can't see them sticking to that.

Gillian


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian, thanks very much for all the information and to the others who posted information. I have since confirmed that most of the problems encountered in Spain concern cars with bikes hanging on the back and the rules do not apply to motorhomes. The 2 bicycles when fitted to my rack extend less thn 1 metre rearwards and do not protrude either side. I plan to tour Portugal in April and May so your correspondent's information about the law's applicability in Portugal is very reassuring. The speed limits mentioned will obviously catch quite a few caravanners unaware.
Thanks again for all the information,
Best regards,
Phil.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> Also I think you need a square board/sign on the back as well with stripes on it.


The law about the square stripey board applies in Italy. In Spain as in many other countries a bike rack must also not obscure the number plate or road lights.
peedee


----------



## 90949 (May 1, 2005)

You can find some information on www.viajarenautocaravana.com Their is an english summary with the new traffic rules.

Best regards
mauricio


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that url, Mauricio.

As well as the information on the site there is an e-mail address at the end of one of the pages to which we are invited to send any queries.

Very useful for a potential visitor to Spain.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

think I read on either the CC site or magazine or one of the motorhomes sites that the new laws do apply to motorhomes.


----------

